# Z7 extreme



## BIG_FISH

Anyone shoot the 2011 z7 extreme yet? I was planning on buying the z7 this winter but I have already heard great things about the extreme. I guess its even more silent and vibration free(if that's possible) and lighter, plus its only 28" ata. Its ibo speed rating is justa few fps slower than the oiginal but I read a review saying it was tested as being faster! I'm really tempted to buy one!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG_FISH

No one cares about these bows??????!???? I shot the xtreme the other day and its truely a technological wonder. Smaller, lighter, quiter, and smoother than any bow I have ever shot. The long riser makes it very easy to shoot! I shot the hoyt crx just for comparison and its a joke compared to the extreme. I own a hoyt now and will be owning a mathews z7 xtreme before the end of the year!!!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Non Typical

I don't know if the bow is......! My question to you is: how many of the new bows have you shot? With the new Winchester, Maitland, Athens, New Breed, Strothers and I might have missed some why would you pick that one? I'm not bashing your decision, but I would like to know why. Have you shot the new Darton DS3800 or the new Prime bows with the new mirror cams? So many how can one choose just one? LOL


----------



## BIG_FISH

I have shot a few on yyour list and some of the others I have no intention on trying. I don't think I would buy any bow that wasn't a mathews, hoyt, pse, elite, or maybe bowtech. Simply because of a quality standpoint. Those "small" name brands are usually great bows but I simply don't trust them. I know mathews and hoyt bows have the best quality, customer service, and craftsmanship. Mathews bows have the highest resale vale for a reason. I'm not bashing other companies.....but when I spend my money I buy the best.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Non Typical

Customer service is a big thing, and most will tell you for the small company it is, Elite has the best out there! Some of the companies are small but are backed by some large money. One of the companies you mentioned is not doing so well, and might not make the cut in the next few years, if nothing changes. All in all, it is not the size of the company, but the amount that is kept in the pocket. Their is a lot of competition amongst the bow companies, and all competing for the same dollar. Shoot what you like and I just had to ask, thank you for being civil about the question. BTW if you are looking to see how smooth a bow is, look at the draw curve. By looking, not shooting a bow, you can find out how smooth the bow will be! One of the reasons that mfg's don't put up the draw curve chart. MHO


----------



## Rugergundog

Mathews resale is a nice factor.....but I don't intend to ever sell mine. I shoot a Mathews Monster and love it. I would like to try out a Z7 and see how it feels compared to my speed bow.
Bob


----------



## Non Typical

Here is a couple of draw curves to show you how it might fit. The Z is smooth compared to the speed bow Monster. The longer the flat line the more energy the bow will store. There is a hump in the Monster and a slight one in the Z but notice how fast the monster will get to the peak vs. the Z. Signs of a speed bow! I can't get the monster file to load, so sending another to show. For comparison also sending pic of what they mean! Good shooting to all, no matter what one shoots!!


----------



## wadevb1

Stopped at the local pro shop today looking to upgrade my XT SB. The Z7, for my taste was a little too short ATA and shot no differently than my XT. Using my 400 grain arrow, my XT chrony'd at 272 and the Z7 was 283. The Z7, was dead in the hand and very smooth.

I then tried the Monster (6" BH) and fell in love. While the pull was longer, the valley was very comfortable at 70# 28". The Monster zinged my arrow at 313.

I'm waiting for the Z7 Magnum to hit the shelf before I choose. It appears to be a blend of the Z7 extreme but a little closer in speed to the Magnum.

The Monster was extremely smooth to shoot. I was very impressed.


----------



## Rugergundog

I am shocked that the monster only shot 313 even at 28 inch draw. The 6" monster is the XLR8 and Obo of about 360.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Rugergundog said:


> I am shocked that the monster only shot 313 even at 28 inch draw. The 6" monster is the XLR8 and Obo of about 360.


The xlr8 has a 5" brace. Add the 20-24fps for yhe 2" in draw to that 313 and youre in the 333-337 ballpark range. Another 10 for the 50 grains and you're at the advertised ibo.


----------



## wadevb1

The 5" BH sounds appealing for 3D, not so much for hunting. There is always a trade off if your looking for speed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverrat424

oviously u guys havent shot the destroyer that bowtech makes. there is a reason y it was name the 2010 bow of the year. im guessing ur just stuck i shooting a mathews which i understand that but if your saying the z7 is better then anyother bow please shoot it


----------



## Walleye Wizard

I've heard Mathews shooters will notice a difference when shooting the destroyer. I for one will get the Z7. Its just a preference. My shooting went through the roof when I started shooting my outback and will upgrade to the Z7. Its hard to buy a bad bow right now or the companies would not survive if they didi not keep up with the competition.


----------



## KalamazooKid

riverrat424 said:


> oviously u guys havent shot the destroyer that bowtech makes. there is a reason y it was name the 2010 bow of the year. im guessing ur just stuck i shooting a mathews which i understand that but if your saying the z7 is better then anyother bow please shoot it


Ummmm ....... ok then. This should put an end to ALL of the "mine is better" threads. Thank you.


----------



## BIG_FISH

KalamazooKid said:


> Ummmm ....... ok then. This should put an end to ALL of the "mine is better" threads. Thank you.


One more! Comparing a z7 to a destroyer is like comparing a cadilac to a nissan. The nissan sure seems nice but the cadilac is in a different class. Mathews is the best you can buy. Nuff said.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## riverrat424

oviously u have never shot the destroyer then. i wasnt picking an agruement i was just stating a fact. theres a reason y the destroyer was the 2010 bow if the year an if i remember right the z7 was like 7th or 8th not bad for a cadillac


----------



## KalamazooKid

Funny thing about this new Z7 being 2" shorter ..... I'm shooting the "old" Z7 and because my top limb just nicked a branch while shooting at a 140" whitetail in Nov ..... I missed. Maybe, just maybe if I'd had the Extreme .... just sayin.




Oh and BTW, my Chevy trucks are better than your Fords!:evilsmile


----------



## BIG_FISH

I really don't care. If you like the destroyer that's cool. I have shot both and wasn't impressed with the destroyer. Maybe its just me. I would take a hoyt and mathews over bowtech any day. I guess its just wwhat feals best to you. 

Where did u see the destroyer as bow of the year? I never heard that. I thought the z7 was bow of tthe year. It broke all of mathews records for sales. 

Anyways....keep shootin. Hunt hard. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## riverrat424

Well thanks for generosity, i was just stating a fact i understand if ur a mathews guy, not any different the ford guys an chevy guys. i give you credit for atleast shooting it before you dis on it. For the record http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/g...04/bow-shootout-2010?photo=17#node-1001324718


----------



## BIG_FISH

riverrat424 said:


> Well thanks for generosity, i was just stating a fact i understand if ur a mathews guy, not any different the ford guys an chevy guys. i give you credit for atleast shooting it before you dis on it. For the record http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/g...04/bow-shootout-2010?photo=17#node-1001324718


Thanks for proving me right. Mathews z7. Editors choice for 2010. Bowtech received no awards.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnezie

Just got my new Z7 Extreme and wow what a great bow. Former Bowtech guardian shooter here now converted to lifetime Mathews owner.


----------



## doublelunger35

I just stoped yesterday at the local mathews dealer and shot the new z7 extreme WOW what an upgrade from my old z-max the only thing I didn't like is the price. but half now and the rest when my new one comes in can't wait :coolgleam


----------



## SPITFIRE

Shot the Z7 Extreme today and was impressed,liked the way it was dead in the hand on release. Having new cable and string put on my DXT but might put her up for sale we shall see.


----------



## joe66

BIG_FISH said:


> Anyone shoot the 2011 z7 extreme yet? I was planning on buying the z7 this winter but I have already heard great things about the extreme. I guess its even more silent and vibration free(if that's possible) and lighter, plus its only 28" ata. Its ibo speed rating is justa few fps slower than the oiginal but I read a review saying it was tested as being faster! I'm really tempted to buy one!
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 

bought the z7 this past year i LOVE IT but i dont think they could have ever made the xtream smoother thats what got me on the z7 i shot the monster and the x force then i shot the z7 i didnt even feel it when i hit the release very smoth very fast amazing penatration


----------



## BIG_FISH

I love my xtreme! I can say though the original z7 has a slightly smoother draw I think. But the xtreme is quieter and more dead in the hand. Plus I love the look of it...

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## N0.6Hunter

Im Going to go buy a kitty bow from meijer and prove you all wrong about Mathews, Bowtech, and Hoyt. lol...Really though ive been shoting a Cabelas Mossy Oak for 5 years and it was enough to do the job but now thati bought a Z7 Extreme this past month, The differences are ridiculous. Only bash would be on PSE I heard there customer service is terrible.


----------



## jason060788

BIG_FISH said:


> I love my xtreme! I can say though the original z7 has a slightly smoother draw I think. But the xtreme is quieter and more dead in the hand. Plus I love the look of it...
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 
Agree!!!! Absolutely love my Xtreme!!!! Gonna keep this bow for a while :coolgleam


----------



## johnhunter247

I agree with riverrat424, I went to my favorite bow shop in Jackson,Mi. to buy a new Z7
I was a die hard mathews guy and have been for almost twenty years. My mind was made up before I got there and ever picked up the bow. I shot all the top brands just for the sake of saying I tried them. The mistake was picking up the destroyer 350. I absolutely love it. It shoots better than any mathews I have ever owned hands down. So now I am a former mathews guy. Not sure if it even sounds right to say but its true. So it is hard to say that the destroyer is not a cadilac of bows because its at the top of the list. When I shot all the new bows the one I was least impressed with is the Hoyt product line. I would rather shoot a shelf package from Cabelas than a hoyt. So my point is the brand is all in your mind. Not actually what feels right in the hand. If you put on a blind fold and shot bows I wonder how many would pick the brand they have stuck in thier mind. It is very hard to get past the mental part about which bow is better. I know guys that bought bows because of brand not comfort and hate them. I did that when the Drenalin came out and hated it. From now on when I go to buy a bow I am shopping with an open mind. Who knows what I may have missed out on because I never gave anything else a try because I had to have mathews before. I sure am glad I shot that destroyer. It may be the last bow I ever buy.


----------



## switchbk07

I have been shooting a Mathews bow for some time now. I had my mind set on a Z7 Extreme. A Few weeks ago shot about every bow out there. I liked the Elite Pure, Martin Onza III, and Hoyt CRX32. But I shot a Mathews Z7 Magnum and had to have it. It is as smooth as the Z7 Extreme, but a lot faster 340Ibo. Therefore, I agree when shopping for new bow try everything you can to find a bow that you feel comfortable with. Confidence leads to success in October!


----------

